# ?'s about licensing tee designs



## busterrolland (Jun 8, 2007)

I am "inexperienced" with the licensing of reproduction rights, and need some advice.

I understand the basics/fundamentals, but am in need of an "industry standard agreement/contract" (if such a thing exists). What pitfalls, dangers, cautions should I be aware of, and what should I avoid?

Do any of you have experience with an arrangement like this?

Advice/notes/comments/thoughts, welcome.

Thanks,
Buster


----------



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

first of all don't use a standard contract, see a lawyer, especially if your licensing something major.

I would start with picking the brain of someone currently printing or creating a licensed product, it is a very touchy process, but not every avenue is as strict, but there are many aspects to tackle, and watch.

this is a good start, but to get into the main info you have to pay...but if you are serious, it's worth it to become a member.

the International Licensing Industy Merchandising Assoc.

LIMA SPLASH


----------



## busterrolland (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link. LIMA is definitely big-time. And... EternylStudios... WOW! Thanks again.

Buster


----------

